
Single Worm Neurons Remotely Controlled with Lasers - mymex1
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=single-worm-neurons
======
simonh
Can orbital mind control lasers really be far away?

Assuming the government hasn't already developed this technology in secret of
course. The real question is, how well do these lasers penetrate tinfoil?

